# Tractor Conversion - Gathering Information



## jtcweb (Nov 12, 2015)

Hello,

I have a GE Elec-Trac E-20 and really like it and while it does good on mowing the lawn areas of my 10 acre property I still need something bigger for the brush hogging and other chores. I'm looking to replace my gas tractors (Ford 9n & 4000) with something like an electric powered compact tractor. I found a Ford 1300 with a bad engine and I'm thinking that it would be an ideal size for me, plus it has a loader.

Most of my use will be moving stuff around my property so that is a low load. However I would like to be able to run a brush hog for two hours or so a few times a year.

If I were to embark on this project what would I need to consider before deciding on buying the 1300? I'll have to look at it closer but I do not believe the existing diesel engine is part of the frame like my older Ford's (which I will be selling). The 1300 engine is rated at something like 16hp, so what size electric motor should I be looking at? What voltage pack should I use? On my E-20 I have six 6V golf cart batteries and I would think that I would need at least as many amp hours, probably more.

Thanks for any insights you can provide.

Jerry


----------



## samwichse (Jan 28, 2012)

I don't know your brush hog size, but you wouldn't be running a gas engine flat out for 2 hours... it's probably averaging something like 8-12hp... which is about ~7.5kw average. So for two hours you might need 15 kwh usable capacity.

Say you're doing 72v (12*6v). That would be 208ah. But you shouldn't draw your lead past 50% SOC, so it's double that. And add another 15-20% for the peukert losses.


----------



## QuantumEngineer (Jul 4, 2021)

Sounds like you will have to fab your own frame brackets to replace the structural function of the engine. This type of engine replacement bracket is available for 8N/9N tractors to do V8 swaps. 



V-8 Conversion Kit - Awesome Henry



Regarding the HP and battery -- the 16 HP engine in the tractor is more about torque, which electric motors have lots, so like samwichse said 8-12 probably gets the job done. Personally, I like overkill -- but that's me. 

Battery is harder to guess since your target is 2 hours and the power to run the bush hog depends on what you are cutting. Say the motor is rated at 12 KW continuous then that's 24 KW-hours at 100% power, 100% efficiency. Figure in efficiency losses that makes for a big battery. My suggestion would be to fit the maximum number of batteries based on weight and size and just roll with it. Sounds like a cool project.


----------



## cricketo (Oct 4, 2018)

Just to add a datapoint... I have an electrified Swisher 44" tow behind brush mower. It pulls about 55A on medium size grass, and 80-90 on taller stuff. That's at about 55V. So basically 5kW (6.7HP) just the mowing action alone.


----------

